# hello



## Feydora (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm from Canada. I think I was a cat lover from birth. You can hardly find a picture of me as a toddler without seing a cat around.

Up until 2 years ago, I always had domestic cats. I still do. I have 4 domestics cats ( all females) and all were rescued. They all have different purrsonalities, ranging from hyper cuddly to the more aloof type. It's all fine with me. I take them as they come. They all seem to have recognized my home as a refuge. Some of them went through a rough patch before they landed in my home. I'm proud to say that the loving care seems to have erased all the bad experiences from their mind. They are all well socialized and laid-back ( and fat  )

I don't know what triggered the idea but 2 years ago I decided that I would like to show a cat. I didn't know anything about the show ring but the breeder where I bought my Persian introduced me to this new world. I had a ball....and the wheels were set in motion. I realized that my passion for cats could me more than a mere hobby.

This summer I got a European Burmese female. She was purchased with the breeder who sold me my Persian. We developped a solid friendship and we both fell in love with the European Burmese. I didn't want to get into a breeding programm on my own and my friend had already a lot to do with her own Persian breeding programm. So we decided the best way to do it would be to do it together.The female was followed by a male. We are now in the process of getting new kittens from abroad to set the base of our breeding programm. We intend to keep the cattery small because we both believe that it is best to raise the kittens underfoot. It is NOT A kitty mill operation, and it will never be.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, your cats are lovely!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Feydora! Enjoy the forums.  I used to show Collie dogs, and it was great fun! I have a Siamese and a Balinese. I'm sure your kittens will be adorable. The Burmese are beautiful cats!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cat shows are so fun, I bet being in one would be even funner. Enjoy the forum Feydora and good luck with the breeding :wink:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum neighbor...


----------



## Feydora (Dec 21, 2006)

Goods news! After months of negociation, three European burmese will join the family. They come straight from Australia. Here they are:

2 females ( a lilac and a chocolate tortie):

The lilac princess:










The chocolate tortie ( what a catitude! Is it me or she is flipping the bird? :lol: )










The brown prince ( the youngest of the three)


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

how incredibly adorable! Thanks for sharing, and a belated welcome from a displaced NYer living in Quebec.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are cute kitties!


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the group!! Your cats are lovely and the showing and breeding must be so exciting. I'm also from Canada and have three Cornish Rex, the latest, a three month old Christmas present from my hubby, and one DSH rescue.

Michelle


----------

